# Fun @ f/1.4



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

I almost sold this lens... starting to think it's a keeper, even though I'm not much for primes.

Nikon 50mm f/1.4D on Nikon D7000




Light Artisan 7831 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PASM (Jan 18, 2011)

What's your favorite lens that you own?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

You can't ask me that right now, I just got a new one 

I'd have to say my Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 VR I, the thing is a tank but it's awesome.

The new lens (Tokina 11-16 f/2.8) is going to give it a run for the money though. It is going to be a fun lens, can't wait to get it home and bug my family with it.


----------



## PASM (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, the Nik & Tok make a good team. Maybe a good prime to go in between (but you don't like primes no?).


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

Right now I have:

Tokina 11-16 f/2.8
Sigma 18-50 f/2.8
Nikon 70-200 f/2.8
Nikon 50mm f/1.4
Nikon 18-105

Debating an 85mm or 105mm next.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 18, 2011)

Other than finding this photo funny, indeed, I also feel some (tiny) amount of envy for all the money you seem to be having for photographic equipment. I feel so stuck on what I have *sigh* ...


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

It's all built up over time... I've bought and sold quite a bit of equipment and sold other items to help fund the photography bug. In fact my first DSLR kit was purchased from the sale of part of my antique razor collection.


----------



## iRay808 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love the 50mm 1.4! Really sharp lens :thumbup: nice pic btw


----------



## kristanene (Jan 28, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> I almost sold this lens... starting to think it's a keeper, even though I'm not much for primes.
> 
> Nikon 50mm f/1.4D on Nikon D7000
> 
> ...



Seriously? Oh I don't know what I'd do without my prime lens!  It's my absolute favorite!  I just love how portraits turn out with it...
Especially for shots like this one (from a wedding I shot back in 08; it looks better on Flickr):


----------

